# GrandHaunt Halloween Party 2011



## psyko99 (Jan 11, 2008)

Instead of having a walk through haunt this year, we decided to just host a Halloween party for the neighborhood and a few friends. We were lucky, the weather held out and all had a good time.

Here are a few select pictures:





































More can be seen in my album.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Looks great! We've toyed with the idea of scrapping the walk through portion (especially after our trouble this year) and simply having something set up on the back patio for family/neighbors/friends to partake of when they stop over. Your idea makes it more appealing. Great pics and really like the detail/lighting too.


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

Great haunt!


----------



## psyko99 (Jan 11, 2008)

Thanks guys. I also did a haunt this year at my daughter's high school so I wanted to keep things simple. A full walkthrough haunt was out of the question.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

A block party sounds like a pleasant change of pace from doing a haunt. Were you the host or was it a pot luck kind of thing?

Nice decorations!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

Keep things simple???? Are you kidding me... a high school haunt, a fully decked out yard and a block party!  WOW, that's pretty impressive! Your pics are great, it looks like it was a blast.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Looks relaxing and fun! The cemetery looks great!


----------



## psyko99 (Jan 11, 2008)

Thanks again everyone. It was definitely less intense than doing a full blown walkthrough Roxy, I hosted it at my house, but it was a pot luck. If I had to cater as well as set up I'd lose my mind.

This reminds me, I still have to post pics from school.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

A haunted block party, sounds like a fun idea.


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

great pics! looks like a blast.


----------

